# Umstieg auf SSD, doch wie am besten?



## stephan-schb (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein bestehendes System aus:
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Speicher: Corsair 2x4GB PC2-6400
Grafikkarte: Nvidia 480GTX

Die Festplatte bremst mein System total aus. Deswegen überlege ich einen Umstieg auf eine SSD für das Betriebssystem und "wichtige" Spiele. Es ergeben sich jetzt aber einige Fragen.

1. Lohnt es sich eine SSD für den SATA-II Anschluss zu kaufen?

2. Lohnt es sich eine SSD SATA-III für den SATA-II zukaufen in Hinblick, dass man in absehbarer Zeit ein neues MB kauft? (Läuft SATA-III SSD überhaupt an SATA-II stabil und gut?)

3. Lohnt es sich eher ein neues MB mit SATA-III und dann entsprechend neuer CPU und Arbeitsspeicher?

Eigentlich bin ich ansonsten mit der Performance des Systems zufrieden nur die Festplatte (1TB Samsung) bremst das System. Lange Bootzeit und lange Ladezeit von Spielen und komplexen Programmen.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungswerte? Könnt Ihr mir was raten oder einen Tipp geben??

Schon mal Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2011)

Sollte nicht eher die Frage sein, ob es sich lohnt eine SATA 6G Festplatte zu kaufen? 
Wenn ja, nicht unbedingt. Ich bin zwar mit der Crucial m4 sehr zufrieden, aber laut Benchmarks sind auch sehr gute SATA II Festplatten immer noch konkurrenzfähig. 

Von Ladenhütern mit SATA I Anschluß würde ich aber Abstand nehmen.

SATA ist abwärtskompatible, sollte also keine Probleme machen.

Allerdings würde ich von einem kompletten Upgrade, nur in Hinblick auf die SSD, abraten. Der Kosten / Nutzenfaktor ist absolut nicht gegeben. Eine gute SATA II bzw. besagte Crucial m4 dürfte deinem System bereits spürbar Beine machen und darauf kommts doch schlussendlich an, oder?

Übrigens sind die Vorteile von SATA 6G zu SATA II in der Praxis vernachlässigbar. Theoretische Benchmarks ( aka e-Penis ) sind zwar schön zum Prollen am Stammtisch, aber der reale Geschwindigkeitszuwachs ist kaum spürbar, aber durchaus messbar.


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. Dezember 2011)

Ich kann Rabowke nur zustimmen, zw. SATA2 und SATA3 bemerkst du in der Praxis keinen Unterschied. Deswegen musst du ganz sicher kein neues Mainboard+ evtl. Prozessor dazukaufen.
Am Besten wäre es, wenn du dir ne 64GB/128GB-SSD für Windows und n paar Spiele kaufst und deine 1TB-Platte dann für die restlichen Daten verwendest. Als Empfehlung bekommst von mir auch ne Crucial M4.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Wie meinst Du das "Die Festplatte bremst total aus" ? Rein von der Leistung her kann eine Festplatte unmöglich etwas ausbremsen, außer die ist kaputt. Eine SSD sorgt lediglich für schnellere Ladezeiten der Dinge, die auch auf ihr installiert sind, und beim alltäglichen Windows sorgt eine SSD für ein gefühlt schnelleres Arbeiten, weil die ganzen Kleinigkeiten schneller gehen (Ordner öffnen, Ordnerinhalt laden, Browser starten usw. ) - das ist aber eben nur bei Dingen, wo es etwas bringt, dass kleine Datenmengen schnell geladen werden. Aber zB bei SPielen bring eine SSD rein gar nix außer je nach Spiel ein schnelleres Laden des Spielstandes / Levels.

und dabei ist es dann auch ziemlich egal, ob es 200 oder 400 MB/s sind: die Reaktion der SSD ist da das entscheidende. Daher reicht Sata2 auch völlig aus, man wird zwischen den meisten halbwegs guten Sata2 und Sata3 SSDs in der Praxis selber keinen Unterschied merken, außer man kopiert große Datenmengen und stoppt die Zeit


----------



## stephan-schb (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Ich werde es mal mit der oben genannten Platte probieren.

@Herbboy du hast genau beschrieben, was ich mit ausbremsen meinte.

Also danke nochmal und guten Rutsch!


----------



## shooot3r (31. Dezember 2011)

die sache ist nur, das eine ocz agility 2 ( sata 300 bzw II, 60gb) noch teurer, oder nur unwesentlich billiger ist als eine agility 3 ( sata 600 bzw III,60gb). da würde sich direkt die III lohnen.

mfg
OCZ Agility3 2,5" SSD 60 GB
OCZ Agility2 E 2,5" SSD 60 GB

ps: ich habe die III und kannmich nicht beschweren, ist klasse.


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. Dezember 2011)

Die Crucials sind doch sowieso alle mit SATA3?!


----------



## stephan-schb (31. Dezember 2011)

Mir sagte jetzt ein Händler, der oben genannte Crucials Platten hat, dass er nicht genau wüsste, ob die 600er an 300 genau so gut funktionieren wie eine 300er eben an 300. Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. Dezember 2011)

Unsinn. Die 600er läuft an ner 300er halt nur wie ne 300er.


----------



## stephan-schb (31. Dezember 2011)

Okay, wie verhält sich eigentlich die Reaktionszeit der SSD zur Größe.

Ich denke eine 128GB sollte es schon sein, für Win7 und ein paar Spiele/Programme. DIe Frage ist, ob sich eine 256GB lohnt? Oder werden diese im Verhältnis zur 128er wieder langsamer?


----------



## TheChicky (31. Dezember 2011)

stephan-schb schrieb:


> Okay, wie verhält sich eigentlich die Reaktionszeit der SSD zur Größe.
> 
> Ich denke eine 128GB sollte es schon sein, für Win7 und ein paar Spiele/Programme. DIe Frage ist, ob sich eine 256GB lohnt? Oder werden diese im Verhältnis zur 128er wieder langsamer?


 
Soviel ich weiß, werden SSDs mit der Größe eher schneller


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. Dezember 2011)

Das könnte man jetzt ganz allgemein so sagen. Je größer die SSD desto schneller ist sie. Soviel ich weiß ist das von 64GB auf 128 GB deutlich merkbar, ab 128GB aber dann weniger. Mehr als 128GB würde ich sowieso nicht nehmen


----------



## stephan-schb (1. Januar 2012)

Würdet ihr die SSD auch in 2 Partitionen unterteilen, also eine für win7 und eine für alles andere?


----------



## Shorty484 (1. Januar 2012)

Das kommt auf die Größe der SSD an. Ich denke bei einer 128GB mit zwei Partitionen wird der Speicherplatz schon eng. Besser wäre sicher eine SSD für Windows und eine HDD für Daten usw.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (1. Januar 2012)

Eine SSD wird auch langsamer, wenn sie ziemlich voll ist. Und diese Gefahr ist größer, wenn (bei der relativ kleineren Kapazität) dann auch noch mit mehreren Partitionen gearbeitet wird.


----------



## th_h_hexley (1. Januar 2012)

stephan-schb schrieb:


> Würdet ihr die SSD auch in 2 Partitionen unterteilen, also eine für win7 und eine für alles andere?


Nein.
Abgesehen davon, dass es die Geschwindigkeit und Lebensdauer (obwohl das wohl kaum merklich) verringert, macht es bei den Grössen in denen SSDs daherkommen kaum Sinn.


----------



## stephan-schb (5. Januar 2012)

So, heute kommt die Crucial M4 256GB ins Haus. Doch es drängt sich eine weitere Frage auf, an die ich zuvor nicht gedacht habe.

Ich habw Windows 7 auf einer eigenen Partition der jetztigen 2TB Platte. Ich überlege auf die SSD eine neue Windowsinstallation zu packen. Oder ist es ratsammer die "alte" Installation irgendwie zu verschieben? Der Vorteil wäre ja, dass die Programme weiterhin alle funktionieren würden, aber ich will ja soweiso einiges auf die SSD packen. Z.B. BF3 oder Office. Das muss ich ja dann so wie so neu installieren, oder? Auch einiges aus Steam. Dass kann ich ja auch nicht einfach rüber kopieren, oder?

Danke nochmsl im Vorraus....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das "Die Festplatte bremst total aus" ? Rein von der Leistung her kann eine Festplatte unmöglich etwas ausbremsen, außer die ist kaputt. Eine SSD sorgt lediglich für schnellere Ladezeiten der Dinge, die auch auf ihr installiert sind, und beim alltäglichen Windows sorgt eine SSD für ein gefühlt schnelleres Arbeiten, weil die ganzen Kleinigkeiten schneller gehen (Ordner öffnen, Ordnerinhalt laden, Browser starten usw. ) - das ist aber eben nur bei Dingen, wo es etwas bringt, dass kleine Datenmengen schnell geladen werden. Aber zB bei SPielen bring eine SSD rein gar nix außer je nach Spiel ein schnelleres Laden des Spielstandes / Levels.


 
Da habe ich in der jüngsten PC Games aber was ganz anderes gelesen. Je nach Spiel XYZ haben die doch wesentlich kürzere Ladezeiten ermitteln können. Ob sich für 10, 20, maximal 30 Sekunden (was widerum immer vom Einzelfall, sprich Programm oder Spiel abhängt) jedoch die Anschaffung einer SDD-Platte wirklich lohnt, ist wieder eine ganz individuelle Frage. Für den einen macht der Unterschied viel aus, andere stört es dagegen nicht.
Ich habe mir selbst die Frage gestellt, ob ich mir eine solche Platte anschaffen soll. Aber 100 Euronen nur für eine schmale 64 GB-Platte ? Für ein paar Sekunden weniger ?? Bringe ich nicht übers Herz.


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. Januar 2012)

@stephan
mach umbedingt eine neu installation, was glaubst du denn, wsa passiert, wenn du deine partition verschibst?! 
du kannst bei der windoof install auswählen ob du die alte löschen oder behalten willst, würde sie behalten und dann die wichtigen daten auf die neue ziehen.
wg. steam ist das ganz einfach, da musst du nur die steam.exe erneut starten, dann lädt er n paar minuten und es sollte wieder funktionieren. bf3 kannst du auch die lange install umgehen indem du bf3 install mit neuem windoof startest, origin schließt, die alte über die neue kopierst und origin wieder startest, dann sollte er nich kurz suchen und n paar sachen wie directX installieren und du kannst loslegen.

@sauerland
lies den letzten satz im zitat von herb doch nochmal


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2012)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> @sauerland
> lies den letzten satz im zitat von herb doch nochmal



Und ? Macht in meinem Falle so oder so keinen Sinn, da ich SATA I habe
(siehe mein Profil)


----------



## Get8 (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo! Ich würde gerne wissen ob es sich lohnt eine ssd oder eine sata 3 zu kaufen!

Hardware:
Asus p5p43td pro
Intel core 2 quad core q9550 Geoct.
16GB 4x4 1333Mhz 
Ati radeon 4670 512MB


Ich kauf mir sowieso ne neue graka, welche das es sein wird weiss ich schon! Jedoch hab ich eine WD Raptor 10000rpm sata 2 150GB! Hab jedoch im magazin gesehen, dass sata 3 theoretisch fast doppelt so schnell sein könnte! Der grösste flaschenhals ist im moment meine HD und graka! Was würdet ihr an meiner stelle tun?

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

SATA ist ja nur die Schnittstelle, die einen gewissen Speed MÖGLICH macht. Moderne Festplatten, selbst die allerschnellsten, kommen aber grad mal in ihren Spitzenwerten über die Grenze SATA zu SATA2. Weil aber SATA3 der Standard ist und die entsprechenden Controller nicht teurer sind, haben alle modernen Platten SATA3, obwohl es gar nicht nötig wäre.

Aber wie kommst Du drauf, dass Deine HDD ein "Flaschenhals" wäre? Für Games ist jede moderne HDD schnell genug, das einzige, was eine SSD oder noch schnellere Platte bringen würde wären schnellere Ladezeiten der Games. Bei Dir ist ganz klar die Grafikkartte der Flaschenhals - du könntest mit ner AMD 7950 alle Games auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen, lediglich mancher "Ultra"-Modus würde bei SEHR hohen AA-Werten einbrechen. Eine neue Festplatte würd ich aber holen, weil 150GB verdammt klein sind - oder ist die WD Raptor nur die windows-Platte, und du hast noch eine andere?

Eine SSD würde Dir halt mehr "Komfort" unter Windows bringen. Der große Vorteil einer SSD ist die Zugriffszeit, denn dadurch lädt sie vor allem "Kleinigkeiten" sehr schnell, kann auch Dateifetzen extrem schnell zur Verfügung stellen - hier ist eine HDD dann viel langsamer. Die "MB pro Sekunde" sind dabei dann auch nicht das wichtige, daher wäre es kaum ein Unterschied, ob Du für eine SSD SATA2 oder 3 nutzt. Dein Mainboard hat nämlich gar kein SATA3, das kannst Du also eh nicht nutzen    eine SSD macht aber Spiele NICHT schneller, sondern nur das Laden, und die bringt einen "gefühlten" Schub für den Windows-Alltag - hier auch ein SPecial zu dem Thema: SSD Kaufberatung: Lohnt sich eine SSD als Festplatten-Alternative? Technik-Infos und Kauftipps


ps: welche Grafikkarte wolltest Du denn holen? Wieviel Budget hast Du?


----------

